# Play seat for GT5 Wanted.



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone have a seat (Gameracer) or similar that they would like to sell ?
I am Bristol Based, so if you are in 40 - 50 mile distance, I could collect. Or it could be posted if further away.
Cheers
Andy


----------

